# How to build your own solar hot water system



## elkimmeg (Jul 22, 2006)

I went into my attic and found some magazines fron the mid 70's just after the first energy crisis.  Better Built Energy effecient Homes. You would be amazed at the train of thought of that era . The golden age of alternative energy thinking. None of the mags articles are in print or internet searchable.  Geothermal extraction is discussed. There were solar units that extracted heat from even 40 degree water on cloudy days Effectiveness was discussed if only 100 degree of liquid transfere median were obtained. 
 Complete  design with illustrations of how to design and build you own solar pannels and collection systems. And not just roof top collectors.  One neat example was a triangle device called a heat box where sun exposure heated the box and interior collectors absorbed the heat and transported it to a storage tank. Craig  Warran BEgreen I am going to photocopy this PM me if interested I will send you one Could make a great wiki. Also explained is the advantages of southern exposure and pasive solar gain. The advantages of building into a hill in northern exposures . Many of what I incorperated into my home 30 years ago  I have to check the attic again as I researched everything I could get my hands on. I know I have that era complete wood stove review and the technology of building  them at that time.  Even the specs of the major manufactures of that time, including  advertisements. Again wiki time. I just hope I did not give in and throw things out when my wife was in one of those moods. I also have a lot of Saturday evening post of the early 50's One would be amazed at the advertisements the energy saving claims and new technology. PS what ever happened to the gas burning refrigerators. I grew up with one, that never broke down it lasted over 25 years without one repair. If someone here is interested and wants to to take a trip down memory lane, and is willing to send the magazine back.    Is willing to scan reproduce it for Hearth.com.  I am willing to send it to them, providing they send it back when done.  Some will appreciate Majestic mod style pre fab wood burning fireplace in 70's accent colors.


----------



## babalu87 (Jul 24, 2006)

I would be interested in the triangle device.

I know I could at the very least assist my forced hot water system in the heating of water for showering etc.
The back of my house faces due South and there was only one day last Winter that we didnt let the stove go out for at least some of the day.
Even on a cloudy day I notice it is warmer on that side of the house and if sunny it makes heat a plenty.

I wouldnt want to get into a full solar system ($$$$) with the freezing issues we have but there has to be a way of reducing the amount of oil to heat the water.

I was even thinking of a storage container for the hot water.
My well water is plenty cold and if I could just bring that to room temp. it would be better than what I have.


----------



## begreen (Jul 24, 2006)

elkimmeg said:
			
		

> I went into my attic and found some magazines fron the mid 70's just after the first energy crisis.  Better Built Energy effecient Homes. You would be amazed at the train of thought of that era . .



I remember many of those magazines and books. Still have one or two. They inspired me as a young lad. (Remember, we were going to change the world.) Good to hear that you kept them Don. There were some great articles and innovation happening then. I look forward to reading them. It would help if we could post PDF's on the website. Any possibility of this Craig?


----------



## webbie (Jul 24, 2006)

BeGreen said:
			
		

> elkimmeg said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have some too, but copyright issues may apply. First, you should always try to contact the publisher.

There is probably an exception when the particular text or design was taken from somewhere else.

I have been doing some research and I am somewhat sold on low-cost batch-type solar hot water heaters. In my experience, you get so little during the winter that the economic of a 6 month system might be better. Tax credits do not apply, but they can be built or purchased for between $200 - $700.

Tax credits are only for systems that are certified to produce over a certain % of your water.

But $500. and a savings of even $100 a year is a good pay back.

Example of kit - note, you can make one out of discarded Electric Hot Water heater or other similar tank


----------



## kregars (Jul 26, 2006)

Elk,

Back not long ago when I was looking at a big boat one of the features it had was a propane driven refrigerator/freezer and icemaker.  So they are to some extent still out there.


----------



## begreen (Jul 26, 2006)

Gas refrigs are still available on many of the alternative energy sites. 

http://gasrefrigerator.net/


----------

